# Lümi crossed over.



## Catlyn (May 15, 2021)

He's gone for good.

He went unexpectedly, he went fast. There was nothing i could've done to save him.

I came home yesterday, at around 20:20; gave the boys their pellets and let Lümi eat from the bowl, on my lap. He ate them just fine. Some time passed and he started acting odd-he couldn't get comfortable, was all zippy snd zappy everywhere, breathing heavilt as if he were overheating. I tried to calm him to no avail-his energy dropped, yet his breathing didn't stabilize.
He didn't take fresh grass, hay, tomato or pellets, wouldn't drink water, would only spit everything out or just not swallow. His mouth was also very dry and then he refused to move from one spot.
I helped him off the bed and watched as he struggled to hop away, fallibg flst on his stomach as soon as carpet ended. He tried jumping on the couch but his hind legs wouldn't carry him.
He didn't react to me tickling his hocks and tail, pulling tufts of his loose fur. I woke my parents in a hurry and we called animal ambulance. As i talk what had happened, i see Lümi lean his head back, toss with his legs and then.... He stopped breathing. I hugged him as he stiffened in my arms and left me his last droplet of pee.

My poor poor baby prince, without any prior notice, started going downhill 20:30 and died right next to us roughly around 00:30.

Weirdly enough i don't feel AS sad as when Musti had to go. My guess is that unlike Musti, who fought his battle for months and we knew there was a high chance of him not making it, Lümi's death was sudden and fast, most likely fairly painless and short.
There was nothing we could've done to save him-the only emergency vet was 3 hours away and when i realized that he's not just nervous, it was already around 23:00. Even if we were able to get going, he would've still died shortly after during the ride.
But i still have Storm. He's still here, luckily alive and kicking, full of spunk. He binkied like crazy and went chinning all over what used to be Lümi's crate.
So i can't understand-why did he die? He'd been absolutely fine before i came home, and he didn't seem to have gas issues-his poop was light, dry, fibrous, of average size and fairly uniform, no stink, no weird substance. He didn't grind his teeth even once. His nose was clear, eyes were clear. The only weird thong was that he stretched himself a lot, a lot, and tried to hide from something. The emergency vet told us it might be bloat, but his stomach had been soft.
Although the fact that it largely expanded and stiffened after his passing, is probably what happens to dead bodies.

I'll miss you, my little prince. Rest in peace and may your soul find Musti's so you could traverse the etherworld together. Please do wait for us until we also join.


----------



## Catlyn (May 15, 2021)

Considering what has been told to me by Jbun, the pet ER lady and my dad(concerning Lümi's behaviour a few days before passing) we have reached the conclusion that it was most likely some sort of heart failiure, noted by his continuous heavy breathing, restlessness, desperate desire to hide and the fact that his digestion had finally been absolutely a o.k for the few last weeks.
Dad had discussed with mum about taking Lümi for necropsy/autopsy?? (What's it called?) to find why exactly he had died. But it wouldn't give us anything-there's no deadly rabbit virus here, and we had given him our best care and lots of love. He had finally become healthy and made a 95% recovery from the pastuerellose, fully healed from scabby flaky skin. If he had still died despite looking okay and our best possible care, then there would be no need for us to know why exactly he'd passed. We'll accept the possibility that he may just have been born with a chronic, underlaying health issue that would've taken him down one time or another.


----------



## Preitler (May 15, 2021)

Oh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## peanutdabunny (May 15, 2021)

Im so sorry for your loss, it is super hard to have a pet die. Just know that you did everything possible to save him.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 15, 2021)

I’m so sorry. You’re a great owner l and you care for your bunnies as best of your ability. I hope you’re doing okay x


----------



## Mariam+Theo (May 15, 2021)

I know I already said this on another thread, but I'm so sorry! You are such an amazing rabbit owner and you did everything you could. He was such a beautiful rabbit and was so loved!

Could he have possibly choked? I know Theo eats his pellets really fast if I put them on his plate so I have to scatter feed to keep him from eating too fast.


----------



## Catlyn (May 15, 2021)

Thank you all.
@Mariam+Theo no, he couldn't've choked. He was a speedy eater (after getting fully used to us a long time ago) so i also scatter fed him, or had him roll a treatball for it. This last time, he did eat from the pellet can's lid, but i moved it further away when his mouth was full, so that he wouldn't just gulp it down.
I did some snooping 'round the internet and found that some heart diseases may be related to infectious illnessesand bacteria, like the pastuerella he had fought through. It was a very long cure, so it stil probably left its mark.
This is what i had found:

He was kept in a smallish cage, but he still had at least five hours out time every day.


----------



## Madelyn L. (May 15, 2021)

I am so sorry. I know losing a pet is super hard, and what happened with Lumi was a shock and probably very unexpected. I hope that your other little bun will be able to cope well with Lumis loss. I know that you are a great bunny owner and love your rabbits dearly. I’m so sorry Lumi had to go this way. We will always remember him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SirLawrence (May 19, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. Death is inevitable, yet unwelcome. I am happy Lumi had such a wonderful life with you, but my heart still breaks for you all the same. He was so lucky to have you!

You get what anybody gets - you get a lifetime. -Neil Gaiman

He will wait.


----------



## HalaBuns (May 19, 2021)

I’m so so sorry for your loss, it must have been very traumatic for you seeing him deteriorate so rapidly  sending you love, rest in peace little Lümi x


----------



## Catlyn (May 19, 2021)

Thank you, everybody. He meant so much for me and i still can't imagine a house without him in it. Although he ended up falling out with Storm, they were still an awesome duo, almost polar opposites of one another. Missing that crucial half really hurts. 
I really want to have the other side of the coin in the house, but my situation states that it is not the best thing to do in the moment- i am about to switch homebase in a year/year-and-half, not to mention migrating every summer-fall, the apartment not having enough room to comfily house two separate buns until bonding, and having no shelters to get already spayed/neutered peeps from. I don't think i would want to get another hit-or-miss with a rehomed adoptee, or even a breeder-bought one where genes, temperament and possible health stuff can be taken a look at. I also don't know if Storm would like the new companion, and i'm kinda skeptical on being able to rehome a bun to an equally caring household if it came down to it.
Eeh, i guess it'll be just like the month in June when Storm was the only one anyway.


----------



## Sissel (May 21, 2021)

Thank you for reaching out to all of us in here despite of the emptiness and the tremendous pain you must be feeling inside after the sudden death of Lumi.

I´m so very sorry for your loss but in the midst of it all I´m also so very grateful for knowing such a wonderful Rabbit Mom like you. Our precious little Bonnies deserves the very best - and you CERTAINLY was all of that for him.



SirLawrence said:


> He will wait.



- I couldn´t have said it any better. Thank you SirLawrence


----------



## Catlyn (May 21, 2021)

I can't believe that it's already been a week since he left us. I still feel a bittersweet whirl of emotions, but it's not as bad anymore.
Storm moved into the condo they were supposed to be close neighbours in, but since the situation... well... happpened, Storm has nobody to roommate with him.
As it stands, finding him a bun roommate would be difficult in execution, and thus risky, so we collectively found that currently he just has to adapt to being the only one again. He'd done marvellous before being solo but he's so zippy all the time, i'm mildly nervous that something might be wrong with him too, but he's active, has an appetite, comes when called and all that. He's fine other than the absurd display of energy. Dad said that he's been getting more chill with himself too. I guess it takes longer for him to readjust alone. Plus, now the whole house is open for him to roam if any of us is home-our way of saying/showing "so sorry that you're alone."
I'll be spending this weekend's nights on a camping floatie next to his condo to hopefully make him feel less lonely. (Yes, i don't have a prooer bed without a musty-smelling mattress there, no thanks.
Oh how i wish that Lümi would be alive to console him in bunny language.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 21, 2021)

I am so sorry this happened to you.  RIP baby boy


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 4, 2021)

Last friday, i drew some referenced small pics of Lümi in honour of his two weeks going. Three weeks since then, i thought i would share em here.





I asked if the middle pic would look better on his gravestone (imo he looks better there), showed him the sheet and dad started crying. I couldn't help but join him. Still, dad seems to have gone with the original pic we'd had in mind:




I must admit that Lümi was a bit dearer to me than Storm, just because he had the personality of a therapy bun. He was so sweet, kissy-go-lucky, pet-me-hug-me-hold-me-please bunny, exactly what my unstable-tendenced mental state needs. It was the same with Musti, and i guess that i'll never feel whole until i have another bun of similar nature. But that won't be happening anytime soon, as i've explained above. Anyone have an idea how to help in that aspect?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Jun 4, 2021)

Those drawings are amazing. I'm glad you found a way to honour your beautiful boy and I hope it brought a little bit of peace to you.


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Jun 5, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Thank you, everybody. He meant so much for me and i still can't imagine a house without him in it. Although he ended up falling out with Storm, they were still an awesome duo, almost polar opposites of one another. Missing that crucial half really hurts.
> I really want to have the other side of the coin in the house, but my situation states that it is not the best thing to do in the moment- i am about to switch homebase in a year/year-and-half, not to mention migrating every summer-fall, the apartment not having enough room to comfily house two separate buns until bonding, and having no shelters to get already spayed/neutered peeps from. I don't think i would want to get another hit-or-miss with a rehomed adoptee, or even a breeder-bought one where genes, temperament and possible health stuff can be taken a look at. I also don't know if Storm would like the new companion, and i'm kinda skeptical on being able to rehome a bun to an equally caring household if it came down to it.
> Eeh, i guess it'll be just like the month in June when Storm was the only one anyway.


Just saw your post today Catlin. I've have enjoyed hearing about bunny-tales. So sorry about the loss of your rabbit. I'm glad to hear Storm is doing well. *hugs*


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Jun 5, 2021)

Lauren Kiernan said:


> Just saw your post today Catlin. I've have enjoyed hearing about bunny-tales. So sorry about the loss of your rabbit. I'm glad to hear Storm is doing well. *hugs*


Sorry autocorrect changed your name spelling


----------



## Sissel (Jun 14, 2021)

LizzyMayHarvey said:


> Those drawings are amazing.❤ I'm glad you found a way to honour your beautiful boy and I hope it brought a little bit of peace to you.



Oh, Lizzy you´ve said it so well !

I want you to know Catlyn both you, your family as well as Storm are on my prayer list. Because as we bonnie lovers all know (and it doesn’t matter whether we walk - or jump around) : Loosing a dear friend is just Sooooo hard!


----------



## AVIE (Jun 14, 2021)

Tearing up at my desk... I can't help but feel your pain. He may have been with you for a short period of your life, but you were there for most of his. He was so loved.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah, it's already been a month. I still miss him so, so much. I wonder if he's getting along with Musti. I'm sure they are, i've never known rabbits more friendlier and easygoing than those guys... Another crying marathon, here it goes....

I am still a bit confused as to when to "celebrate" his passing, is it 14th since he went down from there, or 15th, since he died 00:30 that date?

Well, at least Storm seems to have settled in, idunno if us sharing a room has helped him any. He's awfully grumpy and stompy though, he grunts and snorts so much when compared to their duo time. He hasn't gotten any better after that, just gone worse. I really wish he would hint at me for how i can help him, 'cause i see him struggling. We're driving to the vets on thursday to see what's going on with his dark-waxed, scale-patterned inner ears. I refuse to believe that it is just from mosquito bites. I also managed to remove a tuft of something(fabric strand?) that had managed to slightly grow into his toenail(his nails grow outside-in, must've gotten stuck then, how odd.)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 14, 2021)

I hope all goes well at the vet!
Even if there is nothing you can do to comfort Storm, he has a loving home which is more than many rabbits could ask for.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey my little prince, how are you doing? I hope that you found Musti in your travels, i imagine that you're great buddies with him, in a place that i'm not allowed to become a part of. You would've made the cuddliest, kissiest, most affectionate and attention-seeking duo ever. Too bad that i never got to see that.
Still, it's been three months. Every time i look at you, i cry. Oh how i wish you were here. How much i wish that whatever you died of, could've been prevented. But i know that our best care wasn't enough to keep you from going.
I fear losing memories of you. I can no longer remember some details about Musti, and i don't want it to happen to you. I want to keep remembering every little thing about you. And i want to regain my memories of him. But that's out of my reach- i was the closest to you guys, so if i forget, that's it.
Your stone's still incomplete- your lovely picture is engraved, but it hasn't got your name on it. Soon, my darling, soon. I really really miss you...


----------



## SirLawrence (Aug 13, 2021)

Beautiful, @Catlyn.


----------



## Catlyn (May 15, 2022)

I've decided that i will use one or the other date when it is more "convenient," though before revisiting this post i'd remembered Lümi going on the 14th.
It's already been a year without you returning. Your stone is long set under the pines right by Musti's stone, you guys are facing one another.
Storm was so lost for months after your sudden leaving, you know? He was so grumpy, often easily spooked, avoiding us more than usual. You guys hadn't been on the best terms before your departure, but see, he still missed you, looked all over the place to find you again.
I am deeply wondering if all rabbits truly have a know-what's-up radar cause he walked outside and almost beelined to your spot, he sniffed around for a long time before dejectedly going back indoors.
I still remember how you loved to flop into me and kiss me just because you wanted; all those awesome binkies in the bed. You'd specifically seek me out to be hugged and cuddled. You would come running and almost overgroom me when i was feeling unwell. You were the one who definetly knew what was up. You were the one i proudly showed to guests-soft and sweet-mannered, not too big, peacefully sat in others' laps, never bit and always gave kisses even to near-strangers.

I love you.
See you next year.


----------



## Catlyn (May 15, 2022)

I'll leave it here so you could take a look.


Bye-bye


----------



## BunLover (May 15, 2022)

I sorry for your loss. my heart is heavy when I read these sad posts. hugs to you, and your bunny's who are living and who have past on. RIP


----------

